# Spirit Halloween store locator



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah 2 near me!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually spotted the banner _before_ the locations were posted Thanks though, Larry


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ugg, the closest one to me is 3 hours away.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

dang none close to me again this year.(


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

For the second year in a row, store that is close enough to walk to. It's strange though, they're not taking a space that I thought did very well for them last year that the entire strip is completely empty but overlooks a busy highway (again, same as last year). I doubt they were squeezing them for more money. The one they're moving I can see why (from near to me to other location near me). Things that were rare from being sold out at the highway store were abundant when 50% off rolled around at the other. Given the new location is near a supermarket I probably won't get that lucky again this year, but fortunately, I also don't see anything I can't live without.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have four near me. Two of them are very local. One is going to be a mega store- a large ex-sears home improvement. You have to really call before you go though. Two last year in malls were only costume spirit stores. So make sure they carry props and decor before you hit the road! All this and Halloween Express near me too! Always two of them locally as well. I make a TON of rounds and keep an eye on prices along the way. And there's always at least one or two stores that are late to open too. I consider myself very lucky to have so many stores nearby though.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

larry:1310516 said:


> The Spirit Halloween store locator is up now. I think that not all stores are in their database yet.


I hope that's the case. Otherwise, for the first time in years, they won't be opening one in the area closest to me.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

There are sure to be some in Orlando....


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

YES! There are 6 within 25 miles of the Hotel where I will be staying ...I think i'll check out them all XD


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Danielj2705 said:


> YES! There are 6 within 25 miles of the Hotel where I will be staying ...I think i'll check out them all XD


Brilliant plan of attack there, Daniel


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Darn it! For the second year in a row there will not be one near me. I'll have to drive 3 hours round trip to go.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm closest halloween store to me this year will be Halloween City. Spirit will be more of a drive.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well there was a nice one at a old macy's in 2010 that everyone seemed to like, unfortunately last year it was one in a small place that closed at 1:00 on Nov 1, and the staff was rude unlike in 2010. Last year there was a second small one close to me but on the Northside I hit the JACKPOT! There was a HUGE one the size of a Lacks furniture store, plus they made a twisted Zombie Wasteland Display with balck lights, had perfect lighting, and painted the ceiling black. They also sold me display pieces at a very reasonable price. The one down the street was smaller but still very cool, as they gave me some free bloody pens (50), and gave me a roll of cardboard stone wall paper. Both of these big ones plus a fifth smaller one by 151 was very nice (Gave me 3 Zombie Wasteland Barrells for $20) and the second small one was also very nice (Free Graveyard Stand). This paired with about 5 other halloween stores and 3 halloween expresses made for a very nice halloween. This year there are none near me so far and i have seen no banners. We'll see. The Spirit Valley Farms one looks awesome though!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Like last year, there will be two of them fairly close to where we live. The one in the big mall carried only costumes, and the other was props and costumes. We saw the banner at the mall location last week. I'll have to check out the location for the other store. I know last year they were late in opening. Halloween Express was open almost two weeks before Spirit and was busy from the get go. Hopng Spirit opens up shortly after Labor Day this year.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I was out with the family last week at the mini mall and saw that Spirit will be opening up in the same location as last year. They were setting up inside.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Doesnt wana work for me, says nothing within 100 miles.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There are two opening near me! This will be a first for my county. I was just about to order a few things online. Think I'll wait so I can go in and see what else I might need.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Still none near my place


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

SCORE! I emailed Spirit Halloween this morning about Iowa locations. Guess whose town will have its own store this year? This guy's!


----------



## immecor (Aug 31, 2011)

Well now I am in trouble....An old Safeway just about 6 blocks from my house is going to be a Spirit. Better clear some more room!


----------



## immecor (Aug 31, 2011)

Well now I am in trouble....An old Safeway just about 6 blocks from my house is going to be a Spirit. Better clear some more room!

Spirit - Washington Square, CA 0 Miles


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I accidentally stumbled upon 1 today when I was out shopping for my victim.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Stopped by mine today and they are still putting up racks. Not a single box of stuff opened yet, and the sign says they won't open until sometime next month. There are some that are already open. Not fair!


----------

